# non stick spray



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

just wondering if there is a cheaper alternative to the spray can of the nonstick spray,would wd-40 work?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Lots of people, myself included just use cheap cooking spray like generic Pam.
Been using it for years. Spray each time before use. I even spray it on my shovel.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Lots of people, myself included just use cheap cooking spray like generic Pam.
> Been using it for years. Spray each time before use. I even spray it on my shovel.


Best part about using Pam for your snow blower is you can use the left over cans for your grill's grate in the summer .

Whimsey


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I get wd-40 in bulk cans at Costco. Spray before use every time.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

You can buy a cheap Pam-alternate at W*mart, etc. I bought some Fluid Film. Have not tried it yet, but people seem to think it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I can testify to fluid films effectiveness for snow blowers.

I use it on my lawn tractors snow blower and the Toro snow pups.

WD-40 works very well also
Mow Deck, is another but bulk WD-40 works well if you have no access to fluid film
you should also google clarences impeller kits for the snow blower impellers as 
the modification works wonders on old and new snow blowers too.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I use cheap silicone tire shine products. It seems to last longer than WD40 because it's thicker.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

The tire shine products would last much longer. That stuff is slick and slimy. I also thought about never wet from rustoleum. I am going to try the tire shine first and then might try the neverwet.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

countryboymo said:


> The tire shine products would last much longer. That stuff is slick and slimy. I also thought about never wet from rustoleum. I am going to try the tire shine first and then might try the neverwet.


Generic brand cooking spray is probably way cheaper and you're going to have to spray each time anyway. But, whatever you choose is better than no spray at all.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

The best is McLube Sailkote dry silicone lube. Once or twice a season will do it, so a can should last two seasons unless you find other uses. I find it's also great for zippers on coats and luggage and canvas covers, and other things you want to lube without leaving any oily residue (I've yet to have it stain any fabric). 

BTW that's the secret weapon for sliding toys (skis, sleds, etc.). When my kids were young they'd go faster and farther than their friends. I used to bring a can to the hill because all the other kids would ask me to spray their sleds.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

snowG,where would i find mclube sailkote?.i've never heard of it,but would like to give it a try..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazon.com: mclube sailkote


ih8thepackers said:


> snowG,where would i find mclube sailkote?.i've never heard of it,but would like to give it a try..


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone try Ariens Sno-Jet Non-Stick Spray? At $15 it may be twice as expensive as non stick spray. But is supposed to last a season with two coating?


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried rustoleum never wet? I wonder how well that would work?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Has anyone ever tried rustoleum never wet? I wonder how well that would work?


I'm wondering the same thing, seems like it should work well?


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Dang, nevermind about the rutoleum never wet, seems like it might just be useless? I also looked at the reviews on Amazon and they say the product is VERY short lived. And I had a package of it waiting to coat my satellite dish.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Dang, nevermind about the rutoleum never wet, seems like it might just be useless? I also looked at the reviews on Amazon and they say the product is VERY short lived. And I had a package of it waiting to coat my satellite dish.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPQYewEamNg


Humm. That is the first video I have seen where it didnt last.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If you intend to go hog wild with wd-40. buy it by the gallon and use a spray bottle or perhaps even a small bug sprayer
http://www.homedepot.com/p/WD-40-128-oz-1-Gal-
$19.98


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not questioning the results, but why make an AR waterproof? It's not something that is particularly that they are known to effected by.


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

dbert said:


> If you intend to go hog wild with wd-40. buy it by the gallon and use a spray bottle or perhaps even a small bug sprayer
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/WD-40-128-oz-1-Gal-
> $19.98


Great suggestion dbert! That bulk purchase brings it down to $.16 per ounce as opposed to about $.50 per ounce in the $4 8oz spray can. 
And a Dollar Store sprayer will allow you to adjust the spray to a fine wide mist as opposed to a narrow wasteful stream. 

I'm all over it.


----------

